# Attestation Dilemma!



## Sammyfisher (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey guys,

I wanted urgent help and advice regarding this complicated problem that I am facing. It is kind of a long story so please bear with me.

I have recently graduated from a highly reputed university in UAE. I went to the MOHESR (Ministry of Higher Education and Scientific Research) to get my bachelors degree attested. They asked me to provide them with a certificate of equivalence issued from Abu Dhabi Education council (ADEC), basically my high school certificates attested by ADEC. 

Only after I provide them with attested high school certificate, they are going to proceed to attest my bachelors. So, I went back to my high schools to get my O-levels and A-levels transcripts. I had appeared for O-levels from my school but for my A-levels I had appeared from the British Council, Abu Dhabi. When I contacted ADEC to get my high school certificate, they informed me that they could not proceed because I had appeared as a private candidate, so they cannot attest as it is against their rules  . Long story short, I am not able to get my high school certificate attested by ADEC.

This has impacted the attestation of my bachelors as my unattested high school certificate is no acceptable for the MOHESR, to attest my bachelors. 

I know I am in a complete mess, but I am sure there is going to be a way out. I wanted help and advice from you guys as this has literally turned my life upside down. 

Your input would be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Sammy


----------



## Heba Ali (Aug 20, 2014)

Thats exactly my problem and I dont know what to do about it x_x


----------



## IQm (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi,

I am asking if you got a solution of the problem. I came across a similar situation.

Thanks,


----------

